# odenwald oder rhön-marathon- wer fährt hin



## chaoskid (13. August 2001)

hat nicht zufällig jemand vor, am 26. 08. den odenwald- oder rhön-marathon zu fahren (odenwald 81 km und 2000 hm, 54 km und 1400 hm; rhön 126 km und 2600 hm und 63 km und 1300 hm). suche mitfahrgelegenheit für den rhön-marathon, zum odenwald könnte ich auch selbst fahren, hätte dann noch platz für 2 leute. 

wäre schön, wenn sich jemand melden würde


ps. odenwald wäre mir lieber, da für den rhön-marathon wieder das ganze wochenende draufgeht.


----------



## Powermadl (18. August 2001)

hallo chaoskid

so a pech , angemeldet habe ich mich und mein mann schon vor zwei monaten und uns auch auf die teilnahme gefreut. leider habe ich mir vor acht tagen auf einer trainingsfahrt durch einen unverschuldeten bikeunfall den rechten ellenbogen und den linken zeigefinger gebrochen. so fällt die diesjährige teilnahme aus. wir wären dabei gewesen, mit dir dorthin zu fahren, so müssen wir an diesem tag zu hause bleiben, schei... 

cu
powermadl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vega970 (25. August 2001)

Am 26.08 CTF in Theley 

rund um den Petersberg und Bostalsee 37 und 64 Km schöne Strecke lohnt sich auch hinzufahren.


----------



## Nakamur (25. August 2001)

Da werden wir auch hinfahren!
Der Odenwaldmarathon mit 89 DM Startgebühr für die mittlere Runde erschien uns doch etwas überteuert!
 

Bye Nakamur


----------

